# A newb question about brushes



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've recently just started to paint as a full time career. I've been looking for a brush that fits me and I just can't seem to find one. I don't like any of the purdys I've bought so far (@$20 a pop!) They don't hold any paint and they are way to flimsy for me. I do have this one old brush that another painter gave me and I really like it but, It's so old I can't see the make of it anymore. It's a 2.5" brush and is somewhat firm.

I'd like to try a corona but I can;t seem to find them anywhere here. I have found woosters though. I read the (my brush is better than yours) thread and noticed that woosters and coronas seem to be the 2 best brushes to buy.

My question is this......, Which of the wooster firm brushes should I buy?

The paint store.com shows 5 different brushes that are ultra/pro firm....
I just thought I'd ask before going out and spending another $20+ taxes on another brush only to find out I don't like it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

You have lindbeck & willows. Linbecks are the thicker, more popular ones that hold alot of paint. Willows are the thin ones nice for fine finishing & skinny areas.

My favorite is the Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck.
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Ultra_Pro_Firm_Lindbeck_Angle_Sash_Brush_p/4174.htm


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW... Maybe it's just me, but Woosters need to be broken in a little. Usually after I use and wash it 2-3 times it performs alot better.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

So I went down to the paint store that has wooster brushes. I bought one of the ultra/pro firm 2 1/2 and a general paint forty-niner 2 1/2 as apparently they are the same brush.

The guy at the store and a painter that was in the store both said that wooster makes brushes for general and that they are identical except for the price. I bought one of each and will test them on Monday!

I also happened to pick up a wooster pro classic 4" @ liquidation world of all places Don't know when I'll use it but for $4.00 I had to buy one!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Good call on the 4"!


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks! I probably should have bought all 3 that were there for $4 each. But I figured 1 was good enough since I probably won't use it that much anyway.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

dmm26 said:


> So I went down to the paint store that has wooster brushes. I bought one of the ultra/pro firm 2 1/2 and a general paint forty-niner 2 1/2 as apparently they are the same brush.
> 
> The guy at the store and a painter that was in the store both said that wooster makes brushes for general and that they are identical except for the price. I bought one of each and will test them on Monday!
> 
> I also happened to pick up a wooster pro classic 4" @ liquidation world of all places Don't know when I'll use it but for $4.00 I had to buy one!


My favorite Wooster is the 3" Jaguar Firm, I use it on just about every job, Try one when you get more practice, they hold way more paint than the lindbecks, also if you like really stiff brushes, try the Wooster Extra Firms.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I gave my new wooster a test run today, and i love it! Easy to use, holds enough paint (for me anyway) and I can cut a mean line with it!!

I think the wooster line is what I'm gonna go with from now on!!


----------



## Dolan (Apr 19, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> Thanks! I probably should have bought all 3 that were there for $4 each. But I figured 1 was good enough since I probably won't use it that much anyway.



You should have!! They will last me a lifetime. I cant remember the last time I used a 4. Does anyone here remember 6's?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> Well I gave my new wooster a test run today, and i love it! Easy to use, holds enough paint (for me anyway) and I can cut a mean line with it!!
> 
> I think the wooster line is what I'm gonna go with from now on!!


:clap:


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dolan said:


> You should have!! They will last me a lifetime. I cant remember the last time I used a 4. Does anyone here remember 6's?



I'm kinda glad I didn't buy all of them..... I had my 4" in my tool bag and showed it to the guys I work with, just to show what a good deal I got and everyone laughed. They said "what are you ever gonna use that for!? What a waste of 4 dollars!"

I don't care though, I thought it was a good deal and went for it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> I'm kinda glad I didn't buy all of them..... I had my 4" in my tool bag and showed it to the guys I work with, just to show what a good deal I got and everyone laughed. They said "what are you ever gonna use that for!? What a waste of 4 dollars!"
> 
> I don't care though, I thought it was a good deal and went for it.


Don't laugh so fast, there are guys cutting like crazy with 4" brushes.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Although it's rare I need something larger than a 3", there are plenty of jobs over the years where I used larger or wish I had larger.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

That's the way I look at it. At least I have it if I need it, and when I do I'll be happy I bought it!


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I use a 4 inch brush on every exterior I do. Do you guys only do interior's, or do you paint siding with 3 inch brushes?


----------



## castlebond007 (Sep 22, 2008)

heres a 4 in output brush in a 3in package; purdy, black nylon titan. this bad mf will hold more paint than most 4inchers. the ferrel is 1in thick! also, i gotta agree and say amen on the wooster extra-firms....BUT, i find if you go too firm with a sash it will split on ya when you're cuttin' trim to the wall. that said if you want a purdy that holds paint but still leaves a good finish and holds a hell of a lot of paint, give the pro extra a try. my 3in. swan is five years old...bought it when they came out and now have two more. its my main wall cutter. for trim though i swear by the wooster 2.5sash ultra pro firm....NOT ultra firm though! bought one of those and its a dustbrush now. splits on sashes and small moulding......


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> I use a 4 inch brush on every exterior I do. Do you guys only do interior's, or do you paint siding with 3 inch brushes?



So far I've only done interior but I will at some point do exterior work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For exterior brushes all I am to say is: 3.5" semi-oval (Purdy or Corona)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> I use a 4 inch brush on every exterior I do. Do you guys only do interior's, or do you paint siding with 3 inch brushes?


:yes: Purdy Pip. Best exterior 3" ever. Holds a ton of paint, lighter and you can sorta kinda cut a good line with it. I like to leave the cannons at home and bring guns to the gun fights.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> :yes: Purdy Pip.


I couldn't use anything called a _Pip_. It either sounds gay or reminds me of her:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

pippy longstocking, one great movie( especially under the influence of some mind altering substance)


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

4 inch brush a cannon?? If anything I would say its simply a shoulder mounted rocket launcher, at best.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

3 Excellent choices here

Benjamin Moore 65125
Purdy Clearcut
Wooster Pro Classic Easyflo

All are very similar in characteristic. I use 2.5 angular and a 3" flat and thats all i ever use.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like to use wooster jaguar firms, purdy pips and purdy swans. 
I learned to cut with a 4" since then have took it down to a 3-1/2 and also like to run 3's
Welcome to the site jack pauhl.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

x2 on the jaguar.. its a nice piece..


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

*Funny meeting you here!*



Workaholic said:


> I like to use wooster jaguar firms, purdy pips and purdy swans.
> I learned to cut with a 4" since then have took it down to a 3-1/2 and also like to run 3's
> Welcome to the site jack pauhl.


Thanks. I see you get around too. I got an invite so I had to check it out! How can I import the 10,000 posts from other sites so I dont have to retype everything?


----------

